# Rocky River Smallmouth Bass?



## David Coleman (Apr 7, 2019)

Can anyone fill me in on how to fish the river for smallmouth? I’m new to the area (Lakewood) and I want to know how to fish for smallmouth here. When do they enter the river and how long are they there? Favorite baits?


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

They should start moving into the river, river temp yesterday was 55°, lake was 40°-43°. Typical tackle for smallies will work. We caught 1 15" smallie buy marina trolling for steelhead.


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

I like a smaller tube on the lightest jig head you can get away with and still tick the bottom. Target deeper spots in the river. And I have also done well on smaller topwater poppers and buzzebaits


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

They usually start pouring in Mid-late April and are there till June give or take. There are smallmouth in the river year round though. If you're fishing from a boat/kayak, I like the northern stretches past Emerald Necklace marina to the mouth. Fish spinnerbaits, jerkbaits and tubes in green pumpkin (goby/crawfish colors). From shore and wading; smaller tubes, jig n twister tail, and a 4" senko worm wacky style fished through slower current and deep pools will get you some smallies. Good luck


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

A rebel craw is my go to bait in rocky sections of the river. Beetle spins with twister tails also works well. Need the water to be a bit warmer 1st though for these faster moving baits. Try drifting a jig with half a nightcrawler or minnow right now. Keep it close to the bottom and in the slower moving pools.


----------



## David Coleman (Apr 7, 2019)

bdawg said:


> A rebel craw is my go to bait in rocky sections of the river. Beetle spins with twister tails also works well. Need the water to be a bit warmer 1st though for these faster moving baits. Try drifting a jig with half a nightcrawler or minnow right now. Keep it close to the bottom and in the slower moving pools.





FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> They usually start pouring in Mid-late April and are there till June give or take. There are smallmouth in the river year round though. If you're fishing from a boat/kayak, I like the northern stretches past Emerald Necklace marina to the mouth. Fish spinnerbaits, jerkbaits and tubes in green pumpkin (goby/crawfish colors). From shore and wading; smaller tubes, jig n twister tail, and a 4" senko worm wacky style fished through slower current and deep pools will get you some smallies. Good luck





garshark said:


> I like a smaller tube on the lightest jig head you can get away with and still tick the bottom. Target deeper spots in the river. And I have also done well on smaller topwater poppers and buzzebaits





eyecatchum2 said:


> They should start moving into the river, river temp yesterday was 55°, lake was 40°-43°. Typical tackle for smallies will work. We caught 1 15" smallie buy marina trolling for steelhead.


Thank you all for the replies! How far south do the bass go?


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

David Coleman said:


> Thank you all for the replies! How far south do the bass go?


I've caught nice fish as far south as Cedar Point Rd near the IX center. Again, there's a resident population of fish at all times so I cannot confirm they were Erie run fish but they are all the same.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Catch them all summer on 7" worm Texas rig.


----------



## TheRealEyeCatcher (Jan 9, 2019)

Caught a few early last week. Their in there. I caught them on a heavy jig w/creature bait jigging the edges between deeper pools and faster water


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

David Coleman said:


> Thank you all for the replies! How far south do the bass go?


I like to fish to just past the golf course any farther than that I seem to get smaller fish that I dont think are lake run


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Any recent reports, tactics? I'm off work Good Friday and gonna hit it hard. Spin and/or fly. Got about 5 days to figure it out. Thx for any insight.


----------



## BuffedOutBass (10 mo ago)

dugworm said:


> Any recent reports, tactics? I'm off work Good Friday and gonna hit it hard. Spin and/or fly. Got about 5 days to figure it out. Thx for any insight.


I went the other day. Didn't catch anything. The bass will probably be in the rivers in the next few weeks in numbers. If I were you I'd go for trout for now. You might be able to get something in the marina on a minnow. There are a bunch of shiners there at the moment. But even with all the bait fish nothing was biting. Good luck and tight lines.


----------

